# You couldn't pay me to take a Carnival cruise!



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2013)

Yet another Carnival Cruise Ship (Carnival Dream) is stranded. This time at St. Maarten. The cruise line is flying all the passengers home, refunding a portion of their cruise cost, and offering a 25% discount on a future Carnival cruise. The ship's next week's cruise is also cancelled. http://www.usatoday.com/story/cruiselog/2013/03/14/carnival-cruise-ship-power-loss/1986875/

Include me out.

Jim


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 14, 2013)

You couldn't pay me to take any cruise. I don't see any appeal whatsoever. None.

But, that's what makes the world go round.


----------



## presley (Mar 14, 2013)

I feel badly for the staff on those ships.  I bet they don't get their tips, which is essentially their only income.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like the first thing to go in the price cutting is maintenance. Either that or they are getting the shipboard engineering staff from mail order diploma mills. 

Cheers


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've never been on a cruise and wanted to go... Now because of all this food poisoning and Carnival cruise scenarios, that feeling has gone away. Thanks Carnival Cruise. You've ruined it for me. :annoyed:


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 14, 2013)

bigeyes1 said:


> I've never been on a cruise and wanted to go... Now because of all this food poisoning and Carnival cruise scenarios, that feeling has gone away. Thanks Carnival Cruise. You've ruined it for me. :annoyed:



Trish, that's a little harsh. We still cruise and have taken as many as 4 in a year. Only one was on Carnival, and it was a disappointment. We have one booked 'Down Under' on our Favorite, Celebrity Solstice. Cruising fits in well with the timeshares. You ought to try it before turning your back on the concept. 

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 14, 2013)

There's going to be negative experiences in every aspect of travel.  Whether its a hotel room, aircraft, rental car or cruiseship -- the potential for a miserable experience is ever present. But considering the number of cruiseships in operation everyday, the likelihood of exeperiencing one of these mishaps is quite small.

In the course of eight or so cruises, I've had both positive and mediocre experiences, but these relatively small number of disaster stories won't keep me from taking my chances with any form of travel.
.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Trish, that's a little harsh. We still cruise and have taken as many as 4 in a year. Only one was on Carnival, and it was a disappointment. We have one booked 'Down Under' on our Favorite, Celebrity Solstice. Cruising fits in well with the timeshares. You ought to try it before turning your back on the concept.
> 
> Jim




Yes, it's harsh but it's the truth. Because of all the cruise happenings, my husband refuse to step foot on a cruise ship. I wanted to go on a cruise with him, but that will never happen now. And to think he wanted to go on an Alaskan cruise..... Ho hum..


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 14, 2013)

this is exactly the time to travel on Carnival Cruise Line.  In fact, the best time to book that cruise ship is probably now.   How many times have your heard of a cruise ship have a problem twice?


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

bigeyes1 said:


> Yes, it's harsh but it's the truth. Because of all the cruise happenings, my husband refuse to step foot on a cruise ship. I wanted to go on a cruise with him, but that will never happen now. And to think he wanted to go on an Alaskan cruise..... Ho hum..



I'm with you.  I never had a big interest in cruising but now it is complete off my list.

Deb


----------



## sun&fun (Mar 14, 2013)

Carnival is close to the bottom of my list of acceptable cruise operations. Royal Caribbean is only a notch better. Celebrity is an excellent cruise line as are many of the smaller regional cruise lines. Altho cruising is not for everyone, anyone still wanting to take a cruise shouldn't be deterred by Carnival's lousy record  (nb: they are the parent company of Costa Concordia)


----------



## easyrider (Mar 14, 2013)

I bet Carnival comes up with some great deals very soon. BYOTP


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 14, 2013)

We have been on four Carnival cruises, twice on the dream. It is a great ship but our first trip was better than the last. We still like cruising but will be venturing to some different lines. Have also been on Royal Caribbean and have a trip next year on Celebrity.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't imagine how they are going to get 4,000+ passengers back from St. Maarten quickly. There aren't that many flights in and out of SXM and most of them are full now because it's high season.  And even if they bring in some charter jets, the airport is already at a pretty full capacity.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 14, 2013)

When something like that happens, I've heard/read that they protect the employees' tips.  If the ship goes into dry dock and the employees stay and work they also get tips for that portion.

Fern



presley said:


> I feel badly for the staff on those ships.  I bet they don't get their tips, which is essentially their only income.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 14, 2013)

easyrider said:


> BYOTP



Yup :hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2013)

And now, less than one day after the Carnival Dream's problems, Carnival Legend has experienced a failure of one of it's propulsion units and will miss a port call at Grand Cayman. Passengers will be refunded for pre-paid excursions and given 50% off a future cruise. http://www.usatoday.com/story/cruiselog/2013/03/15/carnival-legend-cruise-problem/1990067/ A third ship, Carnival Elation is experiencing a steering problem due to failure of one of it's Azipod propulsion units. It is designed to operate on just one.

Methinks Carnival needs to go over their engineering. There seems to be some deep seated problems.

Meanwhile they'll get along without me.

Jim


----------



## Paumavista (Mar 15, 2013)

*Surprised......*



Talent312 said:


> There's going to be negative experiences in every aspect of travel.  Whether its a hotel room, aircraft, rental car or cruiseship -- the potential for a miserable experience is ever present. But considering the number of cruiseships in operation everyday, the likelihood of exeperiencing one of these mishaps is quite small.
> 
> In the course of eight or so cruises, I've had both positive and mediocre experiences, but these relatively small number of disaster stories won't keep me from taking my chances with any form of travel.
> .



I'm a little surprised at the negative travel outlook here on TUG (this is mainly a travel website for VERY seasoned travelers)......I'd look at this cruise as a glass half full...which is how most seasoned travelers seem to travel a majority of the time.  

I would have hoped that Carnival give me the choice of flying home immediately or spending a couple days on the island.....I'd LOVE the opportunity to spend a couple days (or even a couple weeks :whoopie visiting & exploring the island.  I've actually wished this were an option on some cruises.  

If you go to crusie critic and read some of the reviews from seasoned cruisers on the ship with the fire they actually spoke of having a pretty good time with none of the horror stories from the complainers on the news........

Travel is always full of unexpected adventures............some turn out wonderful...some not so much....but ALOT of traveling is what you make of it and your attitude.

Judy


----------



## Blues (Mar 15, 2013)

Paumavista said:


> but ALOT of traveling is what you make of it and your attitude.



So true.

"Unusual travel suggestions are dancing lessons from God."

One of my favorite Kurt Vonnegut quotes.

-Bob


----------



## JudyS (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think Carnival's problems would keep me from cruising. As BocaBum said, there will be good discounts now.

What *would* keep me from cruising is two factors:
1) Not enough time on port. Most cruise lines try to keep passengers on board as much as possible so they will shop, drink, gamble, and otherwise make money for the cruise line. I want to really see the ports. I want to watch sunsets from the beach. I'm not sure there are currently any cruise lines set up for this.

2) Too much food available. DH & I are both diabetics and we both have to be very, very careful about what we eat. I don't want to spend days surrounded by sumptuous buffets tempting me. I don't want to pay for sumptuous buffets I can't eat, either. 

A few years back, just before I got sick, DH and I took a cruise out of St. Maarten on "easyCruise," an innovative company (run by the founder of easyJet) that provided a lot of time in port and sold all food a la carte. It was perfect for us. Unfortunately, easyCruise went out of business (they should have charged more for cabins and left from ports closer to the US), and I don't think there is anything like them anymore. 

If anyone knows of a cruise, or something similar, that would meet my needs (lots of time in port, no constant eating), please let me know. I might someday try to get a Tradewinds exchange, although that's more expensive than some cruises, and I don't know if I could take the tiny cabins (I get claustrophobia.)


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2013)

Judy, we do quite a few cruises, and frankly, cruising is a poor way to experience a port. (1) There are a few that overnight in ports, like arrival at 8:00 am one day and leave at 6:00 pm the next, but because of port charges (the port charges the line to tie up their port facilities) those are fairly expensive. You can shop for those online. We like www.vacationstogo.com/ for lots of choices and good discounts.

And (2) unlike EasyCruise, you won't be surrounded by buffets. Even on the largest cruise ships, there is just one (large) buffet. In the main dining room and all the specialty restaurants aboard, you order off a menu just like in any good restaurant. There are typically 5-6 salads/soups/appetizers and 6-to 10 entrees to choose from. Special diets are readily available- you would be among a lot of other diabetics and the kitchen staff is very well able to accommodate their needs. There is always a cheese plate and sugar free desserts available.

For more port time, look at some of the smaller lines- a favorite of ours is WindStar (4-5 masted motor sailers) in the Caribbean and Mediterranean. Or a river cruise in Europe. 

Jim


----------



## am1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Next spring I will be going on my first cruise(not booked yet).  Departure port is same distance as the airport.  It makes 3 island stops and another.  I do not gamble nor buy cheap stuff at inflated prices.  

I will also do a trade winds cruise in most likely SXM.

Also a cruise in the Galapagos.   

After that I will decide how I feel about cruising.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the information!

About the food, I should clarify that the problem isn't just the buffets. I often have to avoid eating enough to satisfy my hunger; the only way to keep my blood sugar in check is to go hungry. So, I often don't want to be around food much at all, because watching other people eat while I have to go hungry is miserable. I'm worried that will be a problem on a cruise.

I love the sea and I love boats, but I'm not sure what I'd do on a cruise. If I can't drink, can't eat much, don't gamble, don't get to spend much time on the beach, am not well enough to rock-climb, and don't like overpaying while shopping, is there anything to do on a cruise? (I guess the shows might be nice.) 

For people here who like cruising, what do you enjoy doing during a cruise? (OK, how many people are going to say, "eat, drink, and gamble"? :rofl


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 15, 2013)

JudyS said:


> ...If anyone knows of a cruise, or something similar, that would meet my needs...


I am absolutely NOT a cruise person.  But, I have enjoyed two "cruises" (I am not sure that is the right word here).  The Lindblad/National Geographic "cruises" through the Panama Canal and up the western coast of Costa Rica and their Amazon cruise. In one case, the ship held only 60 people and in the other about 28.  

These are more adventure travel as opposed to cruises.  (I should warn you that while the Amazon trip was luxurious, the rooms on the Panama trip might not even qualify as Spartan. The fun was doing things on land and in other parts of the ship.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2013)

JudyS said:


> is there anything to do on a cruise? (I guess the shows might be nice.)
> 
> For people here who like cruising, what do you enjoy doing during a cruise?



I don't gamble either, but on the last few cruises, here's what we did. Shore excursions-almost daily. We arrange our own. DW took watercolor painting lessons. We participated in a passenger art show the last day at sea. I really enjoy individual and team trivia- as much as twice a day. There are lectures by leaders in their fields- naturalists on the Alaska route, book writers on pirates on Caribbean cruises, brit spy experts. Afternoon movies in the theater, impromptu music all over the ship, perhaps a string quartet, or an a capella singing troupe of 4 guys. Quiet piano bar music while enjoying a book. There are dance lessons in swing, line, latin, ballroom. Browsing the ship's library, maybe putting together a jigsaw puzzle with interesting people. Taking a computer course. Other people enjoy the spa with any number of fancy treatments, working out in the gym looking out the huge windows out the front of the ship. Some worked on their tan, walked- or jogged the track. Some shot skeet off the back of the ship. 

You get a calendar of every day's activities each night as your steward is turning down the bed and putting a folded towel animal and chocolate on your pillow. We mark our room service breakfast menu at that time and sort out and prioritize the next days' activities. Boredom is not on the calendar. 

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 15, 2013)

You don't have to go hungry on a cruise if you need to watch your blood sugar. You can fill out a special diet form (or contact the Maitre d' the first day) and ask for a diabetic diet.  Or you can just do it yourself.  There is a vegetarian and/or spa menu set of selections each day as well as plenty of vegetarian appetizers and several soups and salads at dinner.  There is always a main dish salad at lunchtime in the dining room.  There are many salad dressings and they can be ordered on the side.  There are one or two fish at dinner and they aren't fried.  There is always a no sugar added dessert and if it doesn't appeal to you then you can always get fresh fruit or cheese.

You can also order whatever courses you want.  For instance, some days I order two appetizers and a salad and no main dish.  Depends what sounds good to me.

Fern



JudyS said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> About the food, I should clarify that the problem isn't just the buffets. I often have to avoid eating enough to satisfy my hunger; the only way to keep my blood sugar in check is to go hungry. So, I often don't want to be around food much at all, because watching other people eat while I have to go hungry is miserable. I'm worried that will be a problem on a cruise.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 15, 2013)

*14 cruises*



Passepartout said:


> Yet another Carnival Cruise Ship (Carnival Dream) is stranded. This time at St. Maarten. The cruise line is flying all the passengers home, refunding a portion of their cruise cost, and offering a 25% discount on a future Carnival cruise. The ship's next week's cruise is also cancelled. http://www.usatoday.com/story/cruiselog/2013/03/14/carnival-cruise-ship-power-loss/1986875/
> 
> Include me out.
> 
> Jim



We have been on aprox. 14 cruises without ever having a problem except one time years ago the travel agent booked our flight back home to close to when the ship was to come ashore and fog delayed it.  Other then that, no problems ever.  
We haven't cruised now in the past 15 years but our favorite was alway Princess (I think they were bought by Carnival) before they were bought.
We also liked Noregion and their older ships.
We have worked with many people that love Carnival because of cheap prices and that they cater to young people.  Just tells me you get what you pay for.
Bart


----------



## siesta (Mar 15, 2013)

I have no desire to cruise, these recent events didnt affect my opinion.  Eating average buffet food, being stuck on a boat for days, and getting a morning and afternoon to spend on a scheduled stop doesnt do it for me. I never liked all inclusives, I travel to eat at a variety of restaraunts, and spend time at my destination.  not getting even one full day on an island has no appeal for me. I wouldnt go on any cruise even if someone paid my fare.  I just dont get why people cruise.


----------



## geekette (Mar 15, 2013)

bigeyes1 said:


> I've never been on a cruise and wanted to go... Now because of all this food poisoning and Carnival cruise scenarios, that feeling has gone away. Thanks Carnival Cruise. You've ruined it for me. :annoyed:



Food poisoning?  Please elaborate as I have heard nothing about that!


----------



## siesta (Mar 15, 2013)

geekette said:


> Food poisoning?  Please elaborate as I have heard nothing about that!


It happens, some often serious.  Just google food poisoning cruise


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2013)

We are going on a back to back 14d on Allure of the Seas in 2 weeks to the Caribbean!  CANNOT wait.  Been on 18 cruises so far with absolutely no problems.  I also don't swear to stop flying when a plane crashes.  

To each his own........


----------



## JudyS (Mar 15, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I don't gamble either, but on the last few cruises, here's what we did. Shore excursions-almost daily. We arrange our own. DW took watercolor painting lessons. We participated in a passenger art show the last day at sea. I really enjoy individual and team trivia- as much as twice a day. There are lectures by leaders in their fields- naturalists on the Alaska route, book writers on pirates on Caribbean cruises, brit spy experts. Afternoon movies in the theater, impromptu music all over the ship, perhaps a string quartet, or an a capella singing troupe of 4 guys. Quiet piano bar music while enjoying a book. There are dance lessons in swing, line, latin, ballroom. Browsing the ship's library, maybe putting together a jigsaw puzzle with interesting people. Taking a computer course. Other people enjoy the spa with any number of fancy treatments, working out in the gym looking out the huge windows out the front of the ship. Some worked on their tan, walked- or jogged the track. Some shot skeet off the back of the ship....


That does sound very good! Were these Celebrity cruises?



Fern Modena said:


> You don't have to go hungry on a cruise if you need to watch your blood sugar. You can fill out a special diet form (or contact the Maitre d' the first day) and ask for a diabetic diet....


No matter what sort of food is available, if I eat enough that I am not hungry, then my blood sugar will be high (and I will gain lots of weight, too.) The only way to keep my weight and blood sugar down is to go hungry. (And it's not like I'm anorexic; I am well into the obese range.) So, being around food is miserable and I try to avoid it as much as possible. The stereotype of cruises is that there is food all over the place. I think having food everywhere while having to go hungry would be unbearable. 

So, is the stereotype that cruises have a lot of food available accurate? Is it possible to avoid looking at food most of the time, or will there be people snacking and drinking all over the place?


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 15, 2013)

geekette said:


> Food poisoning?  Please elaborate as I have heard nothing about that!




????

There have been many reports.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 15, 2013)

siesta said:


> I have no desire to cruise, these recent events didnt affect my opinion.  Eating average buffet food, being stuck on a boat for days, and getting a morning and afternoon to spend on a scheduled stop doesnt do it for me. I never liked all inclusives, I travel to eat at a variety of restaraunts, and spend time at my destination.  not getting even one full day on an island has no appeal for me. I wouldnt go on any cruise even if someone paid my fare.  I just dont get why people cruise.



Agree with every point. To add, I see zero appeal to being on someones else's schedule, not my own. Deal breaker right there. 

A vacation where a larger percent of time is on a big boat that resembles a floating mall/amusement park also holds zero appeal. Seeing a group of people following a person on land holding a sign over their head looked like a group of sheep while we were in Playa recently. But they weren't, they were cruisers on land for their brief, predetermined amount of time.

Seeing different destinations? Cool. I'll fly there and tour it by myself.

I'll bet theres a correlation with cruise people and AI people and tour people. Folks that like to let other people handle matters for them.

But, this is what makes the world go round, and God Bless everyone having their own likes and dislikes.

Two places I'll never be found. AI and a cruise ship. Make that 3... A renaissance fair.


----------



## presley (Mar 15, 2013)

JudyS said:


> So, is the stereotype that cruises have a lot of food available accurate? Is it possible to avoid looking at food most of the time, or will there be people snacking and drinking all over the place?



I've only been on Disney cruises, but I didn't find that to be true.  I suppose if I only cared about food, I would have known where all of it was.  First time we boarded the Dream, we were very hungry.  The food (and it was mostly burgers, pizza, fries, etc) was only being issued near the pools.  It was so full of loud kids and so crowded, that my husband and I each got a plate and took it to the outdoor bar to eat.  That was the only food we saw until dinner.

On the Wonder, we missed dinner one night because of a shore excursion.  We went all over the ship looking for food.  We found some finger foods in one of the bars and we ate that while drinking expensive cocktails.  Since then, I've seen pictures on Disboards of all this secret food that I never knew about.  :hysterical:  I really think you will only see food everywhere if you are looking for it.  I didn't see people constantly eating.  No matter what the stereotype of cruises and food is, people can only eat so much.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2013)

JudyS said:


> That does sound very good! Were these Celebrity cruises?



Yes, our last few have been the new, large 'Solstice Class' Celebrity ships. I forgot to mention that those also have an acre of grass on the top deck. You can barbeque your steaks and rent a cabana for you and your guests. Some have the world's largest glass ovens and Corning-paid demonstrators doing large pieces of art glass a couple times a day. Other recent cruises we have taken were a Holland America to Alaska and Glacier Bay, and a 4 masted sailing ship (WindStar) from Barcelona to Lisbon. Only 124 passengers, 91 crew. They all seem to know your name the first day. You can duck into the bridge and visit with the Officer in charge and have him point out various astronomical and other sights visible late at night. No buffet at all on that one, but we had a private tour of the galley and met all 15 chefs.

Phydeaux, I wouldn't follow a busload of tourists and a guide with an umbrella either, preferring to arrange our own excursions. And AI holds no appeal either. The big cruisers can have as many as 10 or more restaurants- some included in the fare, some a bit extra. Your experience doesn't have to be a carbon copy of anyone else's.

Enough of our experiences. Suffice it to say that our Carnival experience was less than favorable, and considering their recent engineering problems, we wish them well, but there are enough other choices that we won't be back.

Jim


----------



## JudyS (Mar 15, 2013)

presley said:


> ... I didn't see people constantly eating.  No matter what the stereotype of cruises and food is, people can only eat so much.


Good to know, thanks!




presley said:


> ... I really think you will only see food everywhere if you are looking for it. ...


It's sort of like how I've been to Amsterdam three times, and never saw any prostitutes! (I didn't see much marijuana, either. Lots of Van Gogh paintings, though.   )


----------



## lprstn (Mar 15, 2013)

I've cruised now for the last 8 yrs. There's still less problems than I see driving on the road everyday.

I'm going on a Carnival Cruise this December and will be happy to report my experience.


----------



## geekette (Mar 15, 2013)

siesta said:


> It happens, some often serious.  Just google food poisoning cruise



ah, ok, I just never considered the norovirus = 'food poisoning' as you can get noro without eating anything.

Food poisoning, to me, implies improper storage, handling or cooking.  That you actually become sick from the food vs a handrail that a non-hand-washer touched.

Noro can be gotten anywhere.  Bad cooks, inadequate storage/prep can create food poisoning.

I'll play along with the apparent Popular Definition, but I do not consider Norovirus = Food Poisoning.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> For more port time, look at some of the smaller lines- a favorite of ours is WindStar (4-5 masted motor sailers) in the Caribbean and Mediterranean. Or a river cruise in Europe.
> 
> Jim



I've heard excellent reports re WindStar cruises. They're on my list, whenever I have the time for a cruise...likely in a decade or two!


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 15, 2013)

I love cruises and don't drink or gamble.  I would never pay for an AI resort because I would never get my money's worth.  One of the main advantages of cruising to me is that a ship in the middle of the ocean is the one place it is very difficult/expensive to get internet and cell service, so my husband actually disconnects from work.  Cruising is the one vacation that actually helps my husband relax. Internet is probably available for an exorbitant fee, but I put my foot down on spending that money.

I also love, love, love to sit out on the balcony in the morning and look out over the wide expanse of the ocean.  There is something so calming and renewing about hearing the ocean lap against the boat.  And I always make a point of going to the darkest part of the ship once or twice during the cruise to look at the stars.  I am able to see so many more stars than I can on land.

BTW, I am the type of person that usually likes to go nonstop on vacations and see everything there is to see.  I never get bored on a cruise.  It's just a different travel experience.


----------



## siesta (Mar 15, 2013)

geekette said:


> ah, ok, I just never considered the norovirus = 'food poisoning' as you can get noro without eating anything.
> 
> Food poisoning, to me, implies improper storage, handling or cooking.  That you actually become sick from the food vs a handrail that a non-hand-washer touched.
> 
> ...


 the 400 pax getting sick from norovirus wasnt what I was referring to.  If you actually read more than the top 3 google results you will see many instances of FOOD POISONING. To make sure they arent dated stories try putting in a year.  Keep in mind it only really catches headlines when hundreds of pax get sick, think how many times dozens of pax got sick and it didnt make the headlines.

Again the fear of food poisoning is the least of my concern, and is actually a non-existent concern for me, it can happen anywhere, and that issue wasnt raised in my previous post. Someone else said something about it, and you said "huh?" so I merely replied.


----------



## geekette (Mar 15, 2013)

siesta said:


> the 400 pax getting sick from norovirus wasnt what I was referring to.  If you actually read more than the top 3 google results you will see many instances of FOOD POISONING. To make sure they arent dated stories try putting in a year.  Keep in mind it only really catches headlines when hundreds of pax get sick, think how many times dozens of pax got sick and it didnt make the headlines.
> 
> Again the fear of food poisoning is the least of my concern, and is actually a non-existent concern for me, it can happen anywhere, and that issue wasnt raised in my previous post. Someone else said something about it, and you said "huh?" so I merely replied.



You're right, I didn't limit, what I saw pretty much had food poisoning side by side with noro.  Yes, it does take more than a few to make headlines.

Non-existent concern of mine also.   the cruises I have been on, they take great care with the food, this is why I was surprised there would be fp incidents at all.  

hope you didn't think I was being snarky with you, as that was not my intent.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm definitely not a cruise person, although I'll be trying my first one (a week on a Disney cruise) next year.  Compared to timesharing, cruises (even the "cheap" Carnival ones) are way more expensive and cramped than our timeshare stays.  200-400 sqft at $3-$5k and up for a week, for our family of 5, compared to well under $1k in a 1000-2000 sqft timeshare.  Plus, from everything I've read, they've gone from enjoyable, affordable all inclusive vacations to overpriced, crowded, nickle and dime you to death vacations.  Even soda is extra on many cruise lines.

But I'll *never* try Carnival.  Partially because of all the mechanical and rotovirus problems.  Partially because of the minimal compensation they've offered those affected by the mechanical problems.  Partially because it seems like far more of a party crowd than even most other cruises.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2013)

SDKath said:


> We are going on a back to back 14d on Allure of the Seas in 2 weeks to the Caribbean!  CANNOT wait.  Been on 18 cruises so far with absolutely no problems.  I also don't swear to stop flying when a plane crashes.
> 
> To each his own........



That is a huge shp.  We watched it leaving port while sitting on our balcony at BeachPlace Towers.


My DD is on the HS cheer squad, and they take an annual cruise each April.  This year DW is joining them as a chaperon.  They are going on the Carnival Triumph!   It will be the second scheduled cruise after being put back into service.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> But I'll *never* try Carnival.  Partially because of all the mechanical and rotovirus problems.  Partially because of the minimal compensation they've offered those affected by the mechanical problems.  Partially because it seems like far more of a party crowd than even most other cruises.



Michael, I think you have a really good grasp of the cruise thing. Of course, rotovirus is not restricted to any one line, and all have programs in place to combat it (people seemingly everywhere with hand sanitizer- and disallowing self-serve at the buffet) it's impossible to eradicate. 

What initially put us off Carnival was the waiters doing a line dance through the dining room twirling napkins while we waited between dinner courses. I'm OK with the partying around the pool and bars, but not the main dining room at mealtimes.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm definitely not a cruise person, although I'll be trying my first one (a week on a Disney cruise) next year.  Compared to timesharing, cruises (even the "cheap" Carnival ones) are way more expensive and cramped than our timeshare stays.  200-400 sqft at $3-$5k and up for a week, for our family of 5, compared to well under $1k in a 1000-2000 sqft timeshare.  Plus, from everything I've read, they've gone from enjoyable, affordable all inclusive vacations to overpriced, crowded, nickle and dime you to death vacations.  Even soda is extra on many cruise lines.
> 
> But I'll *never* try Carnival.  Partially because of all the mechanical and rotovirus problems.  Partially because of the minimal compensation they've offered those affected by the mechanical problems.  Partially because it seems like far more of a party crowd than even most other cruises.



I've cruised Princess and NCL in the last 2 yrs and their was no pressure to nickle and dime you on either line. Had more fun on NCL, but part of that reason is I left my boat anchor(sister) at home for that cruise. 

Cruising for me right now is my "mom" trip. My DH travels frequently for work, leaving me with the boys(they are easy) and my sister(not so easy, doesn't drive and in her own little world) I need a break.

Working on this years trip, thinking Pacific Coastal or perhaps Alaska. Was thinking another Canada/NE cruise, but I think Princess may be putting the new Royal Princess on that route next year. So I'll hold off on that one.

Even considering taking the gang on a cruise next year. DH is very intrigued by those NCL Haven 2br suites. Priority boarding/embarking, butler, concierge, private pool area, suite only dining room for breakfast/lunch.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 16, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Trish, that's a little harsh. We still cruise and have taken as many as 4 in a year. Only one was on Carnival, and it was a disappointment. We have one booked 'Down Under' on our Favorite, Celebrity Solstice. Cruising fits in well with the timeshares. You ought to try it before turning your back on the concept.



There are plenty of things I haven't tried that I also have no desire to try -- immolation, ebola, drowning, etc.

I don't see what people see in cruises. People describe their "perfect cruise" to me, and I think, "Ugh. That's a lot of time to be crammed into a ship eating substandard buffet food."

You couldn't pay me to take a cruise. Any cruise. Anywhere. With any company. My time is too valuable -- time spent on a massive party boat is time that I COULD be spending doing something that I want to do.


----------



## Patri (Mar 16, 2013)

I've only had one cruise and I loved it. Want the next one to be longer on a bigger ship. I want some days at sea next time, to do ship activities or just lounge. I did not buy alcohol or gamble, so that is not a risk.
No problem overeating. I have self control. I got advice Day 1 and stuck to it. Used the steps for EVERYTHING. We were on the bottom level, and restaurants and most activities were on high levels. I walked. Still some huffing and puffing by end of trip, but it was great exercise.
For those of you who hate cruising, we are glad you won't be onboard with us. We didn't encounter any cranky people.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2013)

> That's a lot of time to be crammed into a ship eating substandard buffet food.




My gut feeling is that cruise ship buffet food is as good as you get at the typical timeshare pool bar and that the sit down evening dinners are as good as the typical dinner a typical timeshare owner eats.

Note the word "typical".  Some eat much better/expensive meals and others eat sandwiches in their timeshares to save money.  Some cruises are expensive and offer lavish spreads of food while others are do not.

To each his own.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 17, 2013)

*Happy St Patrick's Day*

For years, we'd never consider cruising.  But then my sisters planned a cruise to Alaska and we agreed to go- more for the family, but then the Inside Passage requires water travel so that was another plus.  To be honest, I much preferred the land trip to Denali, the Kenai, Anchorage, etc. that we'd done independently in the 90s. Port time on the NCL Pearl was short, save for Skagway (we rented a car and drove to the Yukon that day). After that cruise, had no desire to take another.

But then....friends of our wanted to take a Baltic cruise.  We researched and chose Celebrity. Frankly, we'd have never visited the places we were able to on this 14 day cruise. Port days were long and we overnighted in St. Petersburg Russia, booking a private tour for our group of 8.  Loved the Celebrity ambience and the ease of being transported without having to catch a train or a plane. Oh, BTW, post-cruise we flew to Budapest for a timeshare week at Club Dobogomajor.

Last year we booked a Med cruise on another S-class Celeb ship. Spent 3 days in Rome pre-cruise, a week at Chateau Maulmont timeshare post cruise and after that a night in Versailles and on to Belgium, a country we'd not considered til our stop in Bruges on the Baltic cruise.

We've another cruise scheduled this fall to the Adriatic- would have added a t/s week in tuscany but RCI and DAE haven't cooperated, so it's hotel, b&b and an apt instead.

Cruiselines vary to meet the needs of different guests.  For some it's a party-hearty boozefest.  That, picturing large groups of folk being herded like cattle, and the image of unlimited opportunities for gluttony, can close minds to the thought of a cruise.  Do your research, chose your cruiseline to fit your idea of an enjoyable time, and give it a try.  You just might like it.


----------



## klpca (Mar 17, 2013)

My husband swore he would never cruise (because "cruises are for old people", lol) but he gave in four years ago and we went to Alaska on Celebrity. He had an awesome time! As someone else said earlier, it was the first vacation we had ever taken where he truly relaxed. There were no phone calls, texts, emails (he regularly deals with work issues on our vacations), he didn't have to drive everywhere, no cooking or cleaning for either of us - it was relaxing. 

I think the perception of cruising doesn't necessarily match up with the reality on either side. It's not nearly as glamorous as the ads allude to, but it's not necessarily a party boat (although those are out there but a minimal amount of research will identify cruises that live up to that reputation). We spent a good amount of the Alaska cruise having our own family rummy tournament. We never had any problem finding a place to play, and loved having drinks served to us the whole time we were playing. The best part of cruising is that you can do your own thing.

I primarily cruise with my mom because it's an easy trip for us. Our cruises to Mexico have been great. Our first cruise to Mexico was right around the swine flu scare - I think we paid $700 each for a balcony room - and we had five port stops in eight days. It was a great way to check out the different ports and gave me ideas of places I wanted to return to for a land based stay. I probably would have never gotten into timesharing except that on a cruise to Mexico I saw Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach while on a whale watching excursion. I came home and bought our first week there. 

I'm thinking of a cruise to the Carribbean to check out places for a land based trip later, or possibly a New Zealand/Australia cruise. I'm sure it will happen but I'm not sure when. 

Anyway, is there really a bad vacation?  I think not!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2013)

The party boat cruises tend to be the weekend 3 and 4 night weekend jaunts in the Caribbean or Mexican Riviera. Also, if you are not on the boat to party, you will likely never seek out that type of activity. So it won't seem like a party boat cruise to you. What experience you end up with is usually determined by what you do while on the ship, not by what others are doing.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 17, 2013)

Special announcement --- YOU CAN PAY me to take a cruise !!!

Seriously, if anyone wants to pay me a reasonable amount of money to take a cruise, then I am officially open to offers and the highest bidder will win.

Added note - anyone offering to pay me to cruise on Crystal or Silversea will get extra consideration for their offer

Another added note - I will even buy a tacky tourist gift for the benefactor from my crusie


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> Special announcement --- YOU CAN PAY me to take a cruise !!!



Contact your travel agent or any of multiple online brokers and simply book a Carnival cruise. If you are "lucky" enough to be on a stranded or disabled vessel, you may get your wish!

Let us know how it works out for you. Who knows, maybe Crystal or Silversea might have a mechanical mishap too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 17, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> Special announcement --- YOU CAN PAY me to take a cruise !!!
> 
> Seriously, if anyone wants to pay me a reasonable amount of money to take a cruise, then I am officially open to offers and the highest bidder will win.
> 
> ...



The title of the thread isn't "You can't pay me to take A cruise". It was "You can't pay me to take a CARNIVAL cruise". So the option isn't there to take offers for Crystal or Silversea....


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 17, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The title of the thread isn't "You can't pay me to take A cruise". It was "You can't pay me to take a CARNIVAL cruise". So the option isn't there to take offers for Crystal or Silversea....



ok, I will modify my proposal.

I will ALLOW someone to pay me to travel on Carnival Miracle for an Alaskan cruise in June. 

I'll even make it easier to book it for me and then pay me later (I would be suggest a modest $250 per day stipend in addition to the free cruise) by providing a link to the Carnival cruise I would like someone to pay me to go.

http://www.carnival.com/


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> ok, I will modify my proposal.
> 
> I will ALLOW someone to pay me to travel on Carnival Miracle for an Alaskan cruise in June.



Still not how it works in the REAL world. You pay Carnival whatever discounted price you can get for the cruise. THEN if it has difficulties (or the thing lays down on the rocks like Costa Concordia), Carnival decides when and how much they will pay you to take another one.

Kinda like ordering and biting into that 72 oz chunk of beef with all the trimmings at the Big Texan in Amarillo. If you eat it in an hour, it's free. If you can't do it to THEIR satisfaction, you pay some unknown exorbitant amount.

As always, it's them what takes the risk of paying that makes the rules. And frequently they make 'em up as they go.

Good luck with your proposal, though. It looks like cabins are available on Miracle to Alaska.  Who knows, maybe their slogan could be, "If it's a free cruise, it might be a Miracle!"


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 17, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Still not how it works in the REAL world.



I am not implying my proposal is how or how not the real world operates.

My post is the OPPOSITE of several TUGers that posted that "you can't pay me to go on a cruise...(Carnival or not)"

Thus, my offer stands....unlike some TUG members, YOU CAN PAY me to go on a cruise and I will be happy to accept that offer.

Besides, technically TUG is not the REAL world, it is online and I could actually be the CEO of Norwegian Cruise Line posting in disguise.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> I could actually be the CEO of Norwegian Cruise Line posting in disguise.



I'd bet my last $10 that you're not. If you were, you wouldn't be DazedandConfused! You're just confused.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 17, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> ....
> 
> Besides, technically TUG is not the REAL world, it is online and I could actually be the CEO of Norwegian Cruise Line posting in disguise.


Oh, you want to be paid some READ cash to go on a REAL cruise.  I was about to offer you some cyberspace cash ($10,000 of Captain Video diddily dollars) to go on a virtual cruise. Oh well...


----------



## SDKath (Mar 17, 2013)

You can pay me to go on a Carnival cruise any day!  We just got back from the previously stranded Splendor this Thanksgiving and it was one of our best cruises EVER.  The ship was absolutely gorgeous and the entertainment was the best we have ever had on any ship.  Kids had a great time at the various clubs and activities they had while we enjoyed the HUGE spa and gym they have on board.  Food was excellent and there was a ton to do (or not do).  The weather was perfect and we snorkeled and bummed around the beach in every port.

So if anyone wants to give me some $$ for a Carnival cruise, I'll take it too!  

Katherine


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 17, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> There's going to be negative experiences in every aspect of travel.  Whether its a hotel room, aircraft, rental car or cruiseship -- the potential for a miserable experience is ever present. But considering the number of cruiseships in operation everyday, the likelihood of exeperiencing one of these mishaps is quite small.
> 
> In the course of eight or so cruises, I've had both positive and mediocre experiences, but these relatively small number of disaster stories won't keep me from taking my chances with any form of travel.
> .



Cruising today creates unique and new problems for travelers. The ships are extremely complex to keep operating. Their size, and capacity are unheard of previously in the travel industry. They are huge seagoing luxury hotels that are hard to evacuate in an emergency far from land or a port capable of accepting the huge ships. In my view they are inherently dangerous.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 17, 2013)

For anyone wanting $$ to travel on Canival...
I know this Nigerian prince who's in a bit of a pickle...
Just send me a waiver of claims.  
.
.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 17, 2013)

These are my two favorite cruise lines. They are the antithesis of the large ships, and offer an even more authentic experience than Windstar. The ships themselves are works of great beauty and craftsmanship. The Mandalay was, after all, commissioned by E.F. Hutton.

http://www.sailwindjammer.com/ (go look at the pics of the Mandalay!)

http://www.islandwindjammers.com

(Please note that neither of these are Windjammer Barefoot Cruises, which went bankrupt in 2007.)


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 18, 2013)

amycurl said:


> These are my two favorite cruise lines. They are the antithesis of the large ships, and offer an even more authentic experience than Windstar. The ships themselves are works of great beauty and craftsmanship. The Mandalay was, after all, commissioned by E.F. Hutton.
> 
> http://www.sailwindjammer.com/ (go look at the pics of the Mandalay!)
> 
> ...



Those look awesome.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 18, 2013)

Patri said:


> I've only had one cruise and I loved it. Want the next one to be longer on a bigger ship. I want some days at sea next time, to do ship activities or just lounge. I did not buy alcohol or gamble, so that is not a risk.
> No problem overeating. I have self control. I got advice Day 1 and stuck to it. Used the steps for EVERYTHING. We were on the bottom level, and restaurants and most activities were on high levels. I walked. Still some huffing and puffing by end of trip, but it was great exercise.
> For those of you who hate cruising, we are glad you won't be onboard with us. We didn't encounter any cranky people.



I've come home from both of my last 2 cruises the same weight. Skip the elevators and do the stairs(even on the Epic) and hit the gym every day. And yes I had my share of desserts.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 18, 2013)

Ken, they are awesome. The cooks are *amazing.* Follow either of these lines on Facebook, and you will begin to dread their status updates, because it will make you question all of your life choices... 

They go to ports that the big ships can't get into. You really get to experience the culture a good bit more. Plus, you can dive right off the edge of the ship (at least one, if not all three, has a rope swing that goes over the side.) Even on the bigger ones of these that I've been on (my favorite, alas, is rusting into the sea off of Costa Rica) gives you the opportunity to really get to know your shipmates. 

Things you will not find: a movie theater, a massage chair, a putting green, etc. You will have air conditioning, a private shower, etc. It's not camping at sea.

The big ships offer one experience. These offer another. I much prefer the latter.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 18, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> this is exactly the time to travel on Carnival Cruise Line.  In fact, the best time to book that cruise ship is probably now.   How many times have your heard of a cruise ship have a problem twice?



This week ....


----------



## tombo (Mar 18, 2013)

Well my wife has wanted to go on a cruise for years and I have refused. I am ADD and our vacations are go go, go most days because I want to see and do everything. Even at places like Aruba and Hawaii it is hard for me to do nothing. There are waterfalls, beaches, bays, snorkelling, hiking, shops, shows, restaurants, timeshares/resorts I want to check out for future trips, etc, etc, etc. She always says she needs a couple of days off after we return home to relax and wind down.

So now fast forward to Jan 2013 and I book a 2014 cruise for my wife's  birthday on Carnival. Since I booked it there have been 3 major Carnival ship problems. Not only do I have to worry about going stir crazy on a cruise, I also have to worry about being stranded at sea. I booked 3 excursions on our 3 port stops to give me some go time but there are still 4 days shiplocked at sea. I don't know if I  will love cruising or hate it, but in less than a year I will find out. Best of all I chose Carnival because I can drive to the port in New Orleans in 3 hours rather than having to fly. Thanks to my wonderful choice my first cruise I have chosen  will be on the king of mechanical failures cruise line, Carnival. I am so excited. But hey I will get brownie points with my wife.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 18, 2013)

tombo said:


> Not only do I have to worry about going stir crazy on a cruise, I also have to worry about being stranded at sea.



Each night, an activities guide for the next day shows up in your cabin.
There's lots of stuff designed to keep your mind off being stuck on a boat.
Study it and circle anything that might interest you... even if it doesn't.
Pretend you like bingo or some of those sophmoric trivia games.
Or walk the boat until you're intimately familiar with every square inch.
.


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 19, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> But then....friends of our wanted to take a Baltic cruise. We researched and chose Celebrity. Frankly, we'd have never visited the places we were able to on this 14 day cruise. Port days were long and we overnighted in St. Petersburg Russia, booking a private tour for our group of 8. Loved the Celebrity ambience and the ease of being transported without having to catch a train or a plane. Oh, BTW, post-cruise we flew to Budapest for a timeshare week at Club Dobogomajor.
> 
> Last year we booked a Med cruise on another S-class Celeb ship. Spent 3 days in Rome pre-cruise, a week at Chateau Maulmont timeshare post cruise and after that a night in Versailles and on to Belgium, a country we'd not considered til our stop in Bruges on the Baltic cruise.
> 
> We've another cruise scheduled this fall to the Adriatic- would have added a t/s week in tuscany but RCI and DAE haven't cooperated, so it's hotel, b&b and an apt instead.


A Mediterranean cruise is another I would certainly consider.  So many incredible places to see, especially on a quality cruise line like Celebrity.

Alaska is another I would consider, probably just once, for the experience.

We're also considering a repositioning cruise at some point in the future, which would be much longer, more relaxing, stops at some unique ports, and surprisingly affordable.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 19, 2013)

We just completed an eight day cruise on Carnival Freedom out of Fort Lauderdale and enjoyed it.  Glad we didn't decide to go on the Dream!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 19, 2013)

*....And the Story Continues....*

The Associated Press   – 
*Carnival ships out of service longer than expected*

MIAMI -- Carnival Cruise Lines says the Carnival Triumph will be out of service longer than first expected after it was crippled by an engine fire in the Gulf of Mexico last month, leaving 4,200 people stranded for five days.

The company said Tuesday that the ship will return to service June 13, meaning 10 more cruises will be canceled. Those guests will receive full refunds, reimbursement for non-refundable transportation costs and a 25 percent discount on a future four- to five-day cruise.

Also, the Carnival Sunshine, which is undergoing a scheduled full-ship makeover, will return to service May 5, following the cancellation of two European cruises.

The cruise line says it is improving hotel services that can run on emergency power, along with each ship's fire prevention systems.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 20, 2013)

We've only done 3 cruises, but we weren't bored on any of them.  In fact, it seems like we were always on the go and rarely in our cabins.  

And no, we weren't spending the time in chow lines.  We kept to a fairly normal breakfast, lunch, dinner routine.  I think we only used the buffets during breakfast, but had sit-down & served meals at lunch and dinner.

We always had plans for the port stops, either on our own or on some shore excursion.  But we did the research ahead of time.

Cruises are a great way to scope out a location for a possible future visit.  We returned to several Caribbean islands with t/s as a result of checking them out on a cruise.

Would love to do a European River cruise next, but not in the least interested in a HI cruise with so many days at sea.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, ironically I have already booked a trip on Carnival for 2014 prior to all of this.  What's worse is that I will be taking the Dream, so hopefully they have all their issues worked out by then.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 23, 2013)

My nieces and nephew had a Carnival cruise planned for this coming May. Carnival cancelled their cruise. I wonder if this is something they plan on doing with all their upcoming cruises?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2013)

bigeyes1 said:


> My nieces and nephew had a Carnival cruise planned for this coming May. Carnival cancelled their cruise. I wonder if this is something they plan on doing with all their upcoming cruises?



See #74. Carnival's problems turned out to be deeper than they first reported. They are the world's biggest cruise operator, so they will have the most problems. The fleet will be back to full strength as soon as they can make the ships whole.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update, Passepartout. I'm glad Carnival is doing something about their ships before something else happens.  I kept telling my nieces and nephew to pack some bottled water and food with them. To tell you the truth, I'm relieved they are no longer going...


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 25, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> A Mediterranean cruise is another I would certainly consider.  So many incredible places to see, especially on a quality cruise line like Celebrity.
> 
> Alaska is another I would consider, probably just once, for the experience.
> 
> We're also considering a repositioning cruise at some point in the future, which would be much longer, more relaxing, stops at some unique ports, and surprisingly affordable.



And to this I wonder, WHY?

You're stuck on the boat most of the time. You get half a day in some of the world's greatest places to explore. And then you're back on the boat again. 

Give me a rail pass instead. I'll see considerably more in the same amount of time. THAT'S how to do Europe -- by rail. The train station is always right in the middle of town, within walking distance of all the stuff you came to see.

You can make friends with locals and get some good recommendations on the train. Try THAT on a ship -- all your shipmates are also tourists. We've met some amazing people on the trains in Europe. People who made our vacation more memorable because they owned restaurants or hotels (and even a vinyard). Again, see if you can do that on a boat.

Granted, I've never taken a cruise because the entire idea of cruising does nothing for me. It's my time, after all. I want to spend it EXACTLY how I want to. And if I show up someplace and love it, I want the ability to say, "Let's change our plans and just spend more time HERE."

I want to eat the local food, and shop in the local markets, and hang out with the local people (and occasionally get invited to stay with them -- happens all the time for us, no idea why). I don't want to mingle with other Americans and talk about TV shows and eat buffet food.

So, as the thread title suggests, you couldn't pay me to take a cruise. Not just Carnival. ANY cruise. Simply not interested. Although, I AM interested in reasons why people go on cruises. Maybe I'm missing something. But it seems to me a cruise is basically like staying in a small hotel room with basically nowhere to go most of the time, and then a few hours running around trying to cram as much sightseeing as possible before heading back to the boat.

Let's take Venice, for instance. I know that city WELL. Most cruise tourists never make it out of the Piazza San Marco. Sure, it's lovely. But there's so much more to the city. How can anyone reasonably expect to see the out islands, the Piazza, the Rialto, the Rialto fish market, grab some of the world's best risotto and wash it down with a locally-produced Pinot Grigio, and then catch a concerto playing Vivaldi. Can't be done. Not in the six to eight hours they give you on a cruise.


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 25, 2013)

ScoopLV said:


> And to this I wonder, WHY?
> 
> You're stuck on the boat most of the time. You get half a day in some of the world's greatest places to explore. And then you're back on the boat again.
> 
> ...



Completely agree. I'd only add that the rationalization of cruisers getting to see many destinations so they can decide if they would ever return there for a vacation, doesn't really hold water. No pun intended.

The places we see cruisers are generally in the 'tourists mecca' zones. i.e. 5th Ave. Playa del Carmen, and on Grand Cayman, the hotel strip. These tourist zones are the places we try to avoid because generally they have the least cultural flavor of the destination. Example - we made the mistake of driving over to the west end of Grand Cayman during a cruise ship day. We high tailed it out of there and got back to the _real_ Cayman, East End. 

Not for me. As mentioned, it's my time. I worked hard for it. I have no intention of someone else or something else scheduling it for me. I'm capable of handing it myself, thanks.

Not to mention the fact that being cooped up on a floating shopping mall holds absolutely no appeal. None.

But, whatever floats your boat..


----------



## geekette (Mar 25, 2013)

Just another vacation option ...   I like cruising, would do it again.

Specifically for Alaska, I'm not sure there is an economical alternative.  We got to see A LOT as I planned extensively to maximize our time in port.  I kept my poor mother on the move and she enjoyed it immensely, as our priorities were glaciers and wildlife and we got a huge serving of both.    

I am contemplating a cruise to Hawaii for the unpack-once, get a taste of the different islands thing.  I otherwise am not sure which island to start with for ts stay but I think after that cruise I would Know.   I also am looking at W Caribbean specifically for visiting ruins.

Of course the ships port at tourist destinations, but that doesn't mean that you can't leave those areas via sponsored tour, car rental, or booking a private land tour.  Sure, some people just want to shop or drink in port, which is certainly fine, but that doesn't mean that it's the only option.

Each cruise has their own timetable so one can choose the cruise that has port times that are acceptable or make the best compromise.  

I have never felt 'cooped up' or 'stuck' on a ship, but, I am a water person, and being at sea is tremendously therapeutic for me.  I'm not into the mall or amusement park attributes, but I am not forced to partake in those, either.   For pure relaxation, I've not found another vacation option that equals the experience.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, since neither Scoopy nor Fido will be aboard, yet choose to stand on the quay throwing stones at those who are, I'll try to enumerate a few of the reasons people DO cruise.

First, cruising is just ONE of the ways we travel. It's not that cruising is the ONLY way to vacation.

Perhaps as one is a bit older, and one or two night stands, schlepping bags from one hotel to the 'downtown' train station, wrestling it on and off the train to yet another tourist hotel loses it's ability or appeal. It's nice to turn your bags over to a porter on arrival at the port, have them appear in your cabin, be greeted by name by the steward who will clean your cabin and turn down your bed every night.

Perhaps you (or your spouse) has dietary restrictions. Easily accommodated on a cruise. Not so much when choosing restaurants on local economies. Plus cruise food is not 'steam table' buffets everywhere. There are many different restaurants aboard. You needn't dine in the same place for most of a week if you choose not to. Unlimited room service is also an option that's included in the price if you choose to just dine on your balcony and not to go out.

Perhaps you are fairly well traveled, and just want another look at St Mark's Square or a stroll through The Uffizzi, or a meal overlooking the caldera on Santorini. With a cruise, it's easy to walk off, jump a taxi and have a private tour often with an impromptu guide/driver who will show you things the big bus tours offered by the cruise line will never see. Sure, cruise ship stops are seldom as long as you'd like them, but if you shop carefully there are those that overnight in ports (like Venice, or St. Petersburg) allowing you to venture further afield. In fact if there is something you need more time to get to, leave the ship in one port and catch up to it a port or two later.

No one forces you to so much as enter the shops aboard. Those are usually congregated on one deck in one area and if you choose to not see them, it's easy to do so.

Sometimes it's just nice to be pampered. To some folks (seemingly a lot judging by the size and facilities), a cruise is just one big spa. Gyms, fitness classes, saunas, massages, facials, mani-and pedi-cures, private pools and I don't know what all. Some folks spend the majority of their time toasting themselves in the sun. 

So anyway, it's more than buffets, buses, shopping, and being herded around. A cruise can be what you make of it. It's not for everyone- like timeshares. Figure out which ones provide the experience you want- or don't care for, and chose the ones that appeal. To me, along with their mechanical difficulties, water parks and climbing walls and cartoon characters seen on Carnival and Disney don't appeal. I prefer seeing old world masters' artworks, sculptures worthy of galleries, and name-brand entertainment of other lines. 

Tens of thousands of people choose to cruise every week, so there must be something to it. Don't knock it without trying it.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 15, 2013)

*U.S. pays $780,000 in Truimph rescue. Carnival won't reimburse.*

Carnival says 'Thanks', but we won't be repaying U.S. taxpayers for rescuing the passengers on the stricken cruise ship. http://news.yahoo.com/carnival-no-reimbursement-us-disabled-ship-214126861.html This after they already admit a tax rate or .6%- Not 6%, 6/10ths of 1 %. Seems not quite right today when most of us are writing our checks to our benevolent Uncle Sam.

It just reinforces my 'No Carnival cruises for me' vow!

Jim


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 15, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Carnival says 'Thanks', but we won't be repaying U.S. taxpayers for rescuing the passengers on the stricken cruise ship. http://news.yahoo.com/carnival-no-reimbursement-us-disabled-ship-214126861.html This after they already admit a tax rate or .6%- Not 6%, 6/10ths of 1 %. Seems not quite right today when most of us are writing our checks to our benevolent Uncle Sam.
> 
> It just reinforces my 'No Carnival cruises for me' vow!
> 
> Jim



This really ticks me off and the government should definitely hit them with a substantial fine


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> This really ticks me off and the government should definitely hit them with a substantial fine



Should the US government reimburse the cruise lines every time the cruise lines step in to assist the US Coast Guard?


----------



## Tia (Apr 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Should the US government reimburse the cruise lines every time the cruise lines step in to assist the US Coast Guard?



Is there an article link for that?


----------



## geekette (Apr 16, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Should the US government reimburse the cruise lines every time the cruise lines step in to assist the US Coast Guard?



No, consider it a duty to assist.  On the must-be-very-rare occasions that this occurs.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 16, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> This really ticks me off and the government should definitely hit them with a substantial fine





dioxide45 said:


> Should the US government reimburse the cruise lines every time the cruise lines step in to assist the US Coast Guard?


Well the government can ban a foreign airline operating in their airspace if they feel they are not maintining / opererating at mandated standards.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/14/indonesia-plane-crash-lion-air-jet-bali-sea_n_3080637.html

Lion Air are not permitted to operate in European air space for example.

So perhaps the US government should ban Carnival from operating in US waters until they prove their safety and maintenance is up to standards.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 16, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Lion Air are not permitted to operate in European air space for example.



After they put one in the ocean when landing, sounds like a good idea. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/2013/04/15/bali-jet-crash/2084537/

Cheers


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 16, 2013)

They were banned before but if they were bleating that the ban was unfair, they have less of a reason to complain now...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tia said:


> Is there an article link for that?



There isn't an article for that and you won't ever see that in the news, it doesn't sell. However, the article that Jim posted a link to, there is reference to 11 incidences where Carnival participated in 11 rescues in the past year in the Florida and Caribbean waters.



geekette said:


> No, consider it a duty to assist.  On the must-be-very-rare occasions that this occurs.



Apparently it isn't as rare as the Coast Guard having to assist Carnival. Isn't that also the Coast Guards duty, to assist a vessel in distress?

Another point, the letter to the Carnival CEO seeking reimbursement wasn't an official request from the Coast Guard, but from a US senator looking to score some political points.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 20, 2013)

Believe it or not, Carnival paid the government for the Coast Guard rescue about a week or so after this article.

Also, Carnnival is doing some sort of retrofit or updating to the engines of all its ships now.  I don't cruise them, but thought those who might should know.

Fern



Passepartout said:


> Carnival says 'Thanks', but we won't be repaying U.S. taxpayers for rescuing the passengers on the stricken cruise ship. http://news.yahoo.com/carnival-no-reimbursement-us-disabled-ship-214126861.html This after they already admit a tax rate or .6%- Not 6%, 6/10ths of 1 %. Seems not quite right today when most of us are writing our checks to our benevolent Uncle Sam.
> 
> It just reinforces my 'No Carnival cruises for me' vow!
> 
> Jim


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2013)

Fern Modena said:


> Believe it or not, Carnival paid the government for the Coast Guard rescue about a week or so after this article.



Wonder why we never saw this reported in the news?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 20, 2013)

It wasn't widely publicized (guess bad news sells better), but I was able to find it here. I know I didn't read it there, but that is one source.

As for the cruiseline upgrading its engine systems, etc., I found an article on Carnival's website, also not where I originally read it, but in much more detail.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 21, 2013)

Fern Modena said:


> It wasn't widely publicized (guess bad news sells better), but I was able to find it here. I know I didn't read it there, but that is one source.



Thanks for the link. I especially like this:



> That response prompted multiple news stories that said — incorrectly, it turns out — that Carnival would not reimburse the agencies for the aid.



Yet another reason to question what you read online from "trusted" news sources. The media needs a lesson on how to disseminate factual information without scaring people.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 21, 2013)

Ken555 said:


> Yet another reason to question what you read online from "trusted" news sources. The media needs a lesson on how to disseminate factual information without scaring people.



Lessons are useless if the student is unable to learn as in the case of some online media today. 

Cheers


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 21, 2013)

Long before these instances happened, I've always had this feeling of, "I have no interest in taking a cruise."  

Now that there have been instances like these, AND the folks getting sick, it just reinforces that feeling for me.

If you wanna go on a cruise, go for it!  Me, I'll stick to timesharing.


----------



## jjhall5150 (Apr 21, 2013)

I just got off the Carnival Splendor after an 9 day Eastern Carribean cruise to NYC. This is my second Carnival cruise as well as 2nd in total.

From my experience you either love them or hate them. There really is no in between. This last one was sub-par. Cheesy entertainment, food was not great, and the Carnival "Cheers" drink program was nice to have as long as you didn't drink mixed or specialty drinks which were really watered down.

Having said that, the service was phenominal, the ship was very clean, and the ports were awesome!!!! (though I really didn't care for San Juan)

Would I cruise again? Definately!!!!. With Carinival.....probably not.

We are looking into the new Norweigean Breakaway for 2015


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Duplicate:  someone else had posted Carnival helped 11 times last year.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 21, 2013)

jjhall5150 said:


> Would I cruise again? Definately!!!!. With Carinival.....probably not.
> 
> We are looking into the new Norweigean Breakaway for 2015



For us, never another Carnival, and our experience with NCL is they try sooo hard to push you into their extra cost restaurants that if you go to the main dining room an ask to be seated with 'other interesting people' in open seating, there are very few tables for other than 2. Even if you get seated at a 4-top or a 6, no one else is seated with you. I love my DW dearly, but she's heard all my stories and I've heard hers. Let's dine with someone else for variety, please, NCL.

If you are looking for a really nice cruise experience, look into Celebrity. Unless money is no object, then there are a lot of choices.

Jim


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> If you are looking for a really nice cruise experience, look into Celebrity. Unless money is no object, then there are a lot of choices.
> 
> Jim



Jim, hope someday to be on a Celebrity cruise with you & your DW.  Our next up is on the Silhouette departing from Venice on Halloween followed by a Hong Kong-Shanghai over Easter on the Millennium.  Any interest?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2013)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Jim, hope someday to be on a Celebrity cruise with you & your DW.  Our next up is on the Silhouette departing from Venice on Halloween followed by a Hong Kong-Shanghai over Easter on the Millennium.  Any interest?



Tempting. We're booked on Solstice NZ-AUS in Nov.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you noticed the commercials announcing Carnivals partnership with Guy Fieri? He's putting his burger joint on some of the ships I guess. He made a point of saying it was part of the standard fare. I'm sure that will lure alot of customers to the cruises because Guy is hugely popular.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 23, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Have you noticed the commercials announcing Carnivals partnership with Guy Fieri? He's putting his burger joint on some of the ships I guess. He made a point of saying it was part of the standard fare. I'm sure that will lure alot of customers to the cruises because Guy is hugely popular.


Hugely popular in NYC
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/14/d...uys-american-kitchen-bar-in-times-square.html


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 23, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Hugely popular in NYC
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/14/d...uys-american-kitchen-bar-in-times-square.html



Seems like his places will fit right in. :hysterical:

Cheers


----------

